# Your Wood Sheds. Post pics here.



## clemsonfor (Jan 15, 2012)

I know i dont have as much ahead as some of you but im working on this.  Been in this house 4 winters and this is 2nd with a insert this is the first year for all year too.

Here are a few pics of this year before burning started, summer obviously with the leaves. Im gonna add on 9 more feet so i can space the rows out and try and get at least a year ahead.

One reason i built it so high is so i could drive my tractor into it if i wanted when i have it at the house in town.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 15, 2012)

Another pic.

And the last one was the best day i ever had cutting wood. Had one of my loggers load the hardwood onto my trailer with the loader, no work involved!! And Free too!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 15, 2012)

I have shed envy.  :cheese:


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 15, 2012)

Im sure yours is much bigger and fuller!

But i built that shed with tin i got fro free from helping a co-worker take down the shed. He gave me the shed in pieces for my help. enough tin for the roof and the future 9ft extention. enough treated 2x4s also for the rafters, also all the tin screw from shed. Only think i bought to build it was treated 1x4s for stickers, 2 4x4x8 posts , 2 4x4x10 posts, 4 bags of quickrete (i think?) adn the 2x8 x16 headers.

The extention hopefully will come before spring. Will be a 9ft addition to the left. Will need the posts headers rafters and stickers.


----------



## bogydave (Jan 15, 2012)

Very "cold" shed


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 15, 2012)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Very "cold" shed


Awesome... :coolsmile:


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 15, 2012)

One for splits worthy of stacking, one for everything else.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 15, 2012)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Very "cold" shed



AHHHHHHH

Thats a shed and wood supply to be envious over!!


----------



## muncybob (Jan 15, 2012)

clemsonfor said:
			
		

> Another pic.
> 
> And the last one was the best day i ever had cutting wood. Had one of my loggers load the hardwood onto my trailer with the loader, no work involved!!



.........and, I have  "load" envy!  Man, I wish I could find a logger or service around here that would supply me with logs like that!! I'll hafta take a pic of my shed to share since I have not posted it with wood inside.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 15, 2012)

June 2011 Shed at parents acreage out in the sticks about 4 cords with roughly 8-9 more between the trees nearby.

Some of it June -Dec 2011


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 15, 2012)

Thistle said:
			
		

> June 2011 Shed at parents acreage out in the sticks about 4 cords with roughly 8-9 more between the trees nearby.



What did you write on the Private Property sign?  If you are close enough to be reading this, you are likely being watched through my scope?


----------



## Beardog (Jan 15, 2012)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha


----------



## Thistle (Jan 15, 2012)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"No Stealing". Hadnt been out there in a couple weeks,noticed one day in April 2010 there was almost 1 p/u load missing at the back on north end (far right in pic).At the time parents didnt have any gate etc across the very steep winding gravel driveway.We believe it was neighbor 1/8th mile south.When they bought the property 31 yrs ago from the older farm couple who lived there (since both deceased) it was in the contract that as long as parents lived there,the property owners to the south were to provide water from their well,since this didnt have any.

Thinking they just pulled up & helped themselves.Dad & I since fixed that,there's a heavy chain/cable 'gate' with padlock across the drive,about 1/2 way up from the road.Just outside of the utility pole,so REC meter reader can do their thing then back down the driveway when done.When propane is delivered for that tiny house once a year,parents meet the guy out there & have the driveway open.Too many chances for vandals & thieves to cause mayhem when no one is home,since its pretty isolated & 7 miles from nearest small town.The cable/padlock at least will slow people down,they cant cut across the yard in a 4 wheel vehicle either without getting stuck or high-centered on a stump & other obstacles either muhahaha


----------



## rottiman (Jan 15, 2012)

This one holds 20 rows, 7.5' x 9'.  Predominate winds hit it on the end facing.  Works really well as you can pull/load from either end.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 15, 2012)

rottiman said:
			
		

> This one holds 20 rows, 7.5' x 9'.  Predominate winds hit it on the end facing.  Works really well as you can pull/load from either end.



Real nice rottiman! That holds a lot of wood! Cheers!


----------



## Got Wood (Jan 15, 2012)

My Pallet "shed" built under my deck near the garage. Holds about 3/4 cord.


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Jan 15, 2012)

my wood shed


----------



## Pat53 (Jan 15, 2012)

14 cords red oak


----------



## ScotO (Jan 15, 2012)

Thistle said:
			
		

> SolarAndWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd have to refer to the 'Castle Law' here in PA if someone came and took my wood.  Because I consider that pile of wood (with my blood, sweat, and tears in it) an extension of my family.......would probably shoot someone if they took a single piece of it!!.....lol....


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's mine again...


----------



## ScotO (Jan 16, 2012)

Blue2ndaries said:
			
		

> Here's mine again...


Yeah, and then there's Blue's woodshed.......another redneck Cadillac in the woodshed world.......you are tied for first with BogyDave in the woodshed world.....lol.....that is truly a work of redneck art right there brothers!!


----------



## wannabegreener (Jan 16, 2012)

I think all full woodsheds are pretty awesome.  I'm joining the envious group here.  I think we need a wood shed design crew so we can all have one.  Then we will need a c/s/s group to get them full.  

I just showed the wife some pictures and she just rolled her eyes.  It is on my list of projects that I hope to get done in the spring time.  I built a tool shed a couple of years ago and now have my eyes on one of these.  The problems is that my land slopes where I want it. Ilike blue's shed design.  I like how it is deep and the roof design.  I also like being able to store/hide the trailer on the side.

Nice work everyone.  Keep the pics coming for those of us that need/want one.


----------



## begreen (Jan 16, 2012)

This went up in 2008. It'll never match the beauties shown here, but it was a fun project and the first time at building something like this.  I thought it was done, but I like it so much that I am now considering adding another bay this summer.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 16, 2012)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> This went up in 2008. It'll never match the beauties shown here, but it was a fun project and the first time at building something like this.  I thought it was done, but I like it so much that I am now considering adding another bay this summer.


BeGreen that's a nice shack too!  You guys are making me antsy.....I gotta get my butt in gear on this project!


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's a picture of ours, and a video of the boys filling her up.
I'm sure glad we built it, makes storing firewood a lot easier, and neater.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 16, 2012)

Carbon_Liberator said:
			
		

> Here's a picture of ours, and a video of the boys filling her up.
> I'm sure glad we built it, makes storing firewood a lot easier, and neater.


Carbon that's fantastic too......like the video, I'm gomma show that to my three kids, maybe use of to start training them!


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 16, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I built mine bymyself in a day. Well i did not put the tin on i think but that was only like another hour and i also dug the post holes a previous day, but with my tractor and the neighbors augor, so i had more time driving the tractor the mile to and from his house to borrow it with my tractor than using it.  Also cause my tin was repurposed (was off one of those tin storage sheds like you buy at Lowes or on the road side somewhrere) and i was not smart enough to measure the old holes to reuse them. I had alread got the stickers on it and the holes did not match up so i had a bucket of that roof tar/rubber and had to goop globs of that stuff on about 150 holes That took me an hour or so id say.

But if i busted my but i could have dont the whole thing easy in a day if i got an earlier start. it being witertime did not help in daylight hours either.  And mine is not like one of the fancy ones either. I have siver and white tin for the roof as the shed was white with a silver roof. Silver is heavier gauge.


----------



## bogydave (Jan 16, 2012)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> This went up in 2008. It'll never match the beauties shown here, but it was a fun project and the first time at building something like this.  I thought it was done, but I like it so much that I am now considering adding another bay this summer.



Very nice shed.  Metal roof & lattice on the sides is a nice upgrade 
Good idea using bolts on the roof 2X6s. 
Nice thing about the design, it's easy to add another section to it.
I buried my pillar blocks so they'd be anchored & froze in when the winter winds blow &
 put the pallets on them. Didn't want it to fly away. 

Yours & Carbon-Liberator's are very good  "woodshed standard" to use as templates for  "How to build a woodshed"


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 16, 2012)

The pallet master 1000 by Pallet Pete 1 of 3 to come ! It holds 2.5 cords and is very strong made out of pallets and pallet 2*4's with a bit of paint.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 17, 2012)

Blue2ndaries said:
			
		

> Here's mine again...



I had forgot all about this one . . . definitely one of the 
Top Ten woodsheds -- right up there with Bogy Dave and Carbon Liberator . . . and of course Fossil who has yet to post pics of his incredible woodshed. Hint. Hint.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 17, 2012)

+2 Fossil Hint Hint lol

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 17, 2012)

Carbon_Liberator said:
			
		

> Here's a picture of ours, and a video of the boys filling her up.
> I'm sure glad we built it, makes storing firewood a lot easier, and neater.





I feel bad for any kid that bullies your sons around lol.


----------



## fossil (Jan 17, 2012)

Okey Dokey.  Same old pics.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 17, 2012)

fossil said:
			
		

> Okey Dokey.  Same old pics.


WOW fossil....now this one may take the cake for me, as I am an electrician and the overhead lighting feature is near and dear to my heart.....that is simply awesome......OKAY, I got me some good idears......great shed Fossil!


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Jan 17, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1...composite roofing, siding, lighting = awesome shed.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 17, 2012)

Blue2ndaries said:
			
		

> Scotty Overkill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already figured I'm building a hybrid...Blue, Fossil, Carbon liberator, Pete: all awesome woodsheds......we'll call mine the Frankenfritz......lol....i guess maybe I will start dreaming (I mean drawing) my plans sometime soon......


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 17, 2012)

Here it is.  The long narrow part on the right is full of wood inside.  The rest is storage for all my stuff.


----------



## artmos (Jan 17, 2012)

Some truly awesome sheds guys. a lot of thought obviously went into them! will post mine if i ever get around to learning how to put pictures up on the web! ha


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 17, 2012)

Im wondering if some of these sheds with the three sides and the wood stacked tightly to the roof may account for some of your long dry times, like the 3 year for oak.

The one with the opening on the corner and the overhead light in it, seems really had to get good ventilation in there. zi would worry about my wood drying very well in some of these.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 17, 2012)

If you live in Texas or Oregon, I hear the wood is dry before you have time to get it and split and stacked in the shed.  I stopped stacking inside our traditional 3 sided shed in the Adirondacks before the wood was dry because it molded the inside of the building.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 17, 2012)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> If you live in Texas or Oregon, I hear the wood is dry before you have time to get it and split and stacked in the shed.  I stopped stacking inside our traditional 3 sided shed in the Adirondacks before the wood was dry because it molded the inside of the building.



Was thinking it would do that too. I hav had wood mold in a pile in the summer if not stacked, also had it mold in the truck when i left it for a week or so.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 17, 2012)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Here it is.  The long narrow part on the right is full of wood inside.  The rest is storage for all my stuff.



Darn it . . . I was hoping for the picture of your grandson giving you the "finger" with the woodshed in the background.   I love that picture.


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 17, 2012)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I can get you an autographed copy    :cheese:  :snake:


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 17, 2012)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know I would like that . . .


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 17, 2012)

I figured I might as well post a pic of my woodshed.


----------



## iceisasolid (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm already 2.5 cords through my 7 year.  Nice pics.


----------



## bogydave (Jan 17, 2012)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> I figured I might as well post a pic of my woodshed.



Very nice shed, huge & stuffed full,  The vertical boards make it look "wood-shed" like. 
Might do the back side of mine with slabs I just like the look 
Nice trailers too.
What's that thing with skis on the back side, something for snow??  Do you get snow LOL :lol:
great pics


----------



## fossil (Jan 17, 2012)

clemsonfor said:
			
		

> ...The one with the opening on the corner and the overhead light in it, seems really had to get good ventilation in there. zi would worry about my wood drying very well in some of these.



Don't worry.  My shed has very good ventilation, as the siding boards are not tight together and the floor is elevated and spaced as well.  But, beyond all that, I never expect to season wood from green inside my shed.  My wood seasons out in the open elsewhere on my property and only goes into the shed when it's ready to burn during the upcoming season.  Besides all that, I live in the Central Oregon high desert country, where the humidity is very low and all I have access to are softwoods, which season relatively quickly.  My shed works just fine for me just the way it is in my situation, as I'm sure all the other great sheds shown here do for their owners.  Rick


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Jan 17, 2012)

clemsonfor said:
			
		

> SolarAndWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Living in OR I can attest to this.  Before I built my shed we did the whole tarp thing on top of pallets and there would be some mold/fungus here and there but I tried hard to keep rows separate (single row stacks) and only partially covered to promote airflow.  Now with the shed I still stack in single rows with 6-8in gap between rows, don't not stack up all the way to the rafters, and designed the shed to keep all 4 sides open w/raised floor (per the wisdom on this forum) to promote air flow all around and underneath.  No mold/fungus thus far that I can see.  Funny enough while I was constructing the shed all my friends, in-laws, neighbors all asked, in their conventional wisdom, if I was going to sheath/enclose the entire thing.  I said no and argued the position of promoting air-flow...some understood it, some did not.


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 17, 2012)

My shed is not ventilated.  See post #39.  I only put wood ready to burn in at the beginning of the season.  I don't want ventilation because the wood shed isn't for the wood, it is for me!.....so I am warm and cozy when I go to get wood for the house.  I don't want the elements in my wood shed  :coolgrin:


----------



## bogydave (Jan 17, 2012)

fossil said:
			
		

> clemsonfor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raygard (Jan 17, 2012)

Now I'm glum.  Here I was, having a perfectly good day and ta da ! I look at this thread.  I'm just going to wander outside tonight and give the wood heap a good old fashioned kick or two and offer a gift to the Lumber Gods and see if they will send one of these sheds my way (they are probably scared of the potential wrath of my missus).

That said.  If any of these wood sheds caught fire it would probably go off like a rocket, yet how long would it take to put out, especially some of the big sheds, and how would the fire dept do it as I'm sure they would smoulder for quite a while ?


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 17, 2012)

rayg said:
			
		

> Now I'm glum.  Here I was, having a perfectly good day and ta da ! I look at this thread.  I'm just going to wander outside tonight and give the wood heap a good old fashioned kick or two and offer a gift to the Lumber Gods and see if they will send one of these sheds my way (they are probably scared of the potential wrath of my missus).
> 
> T*hat said.  If any of these wood sheds caught fire it would probably go off like a rocket, yet how long would it take to put out, especially some of the big sheds, and how would the fire dept do it as I'm sure they would smoulder for quite a while ?*


Oh, we would dismantle the wood stacks to get to all the smoldering fire in order to put it out completely and then,....... we would haul all of the good wood off for the poor person  :snake:


----------



## wishlist (Jan 17, 2012)

I sure hope mine never catches fire, plenty of  air from all directions would help it go up extremely fast.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 18, 2012)

wishlist said:
			
		

> I sure hope mine never catches fire, plenty of  air from all directions would help it go up extremely fast.



Wishlist yours looks like a rocket as well haha ! It's pretty cool.

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 18, 2012)

rayg said:
			
		

> Now I'm glum.  Here I was, having a perfectly good day and ta da ! I look at this thread.  I'm just going to wander outside tonight and give the wood heap a good old fashioned kick or two and offer a gift to the Lumber Gods and see if they will send one of these sheds my way (they are probably scared of the potential wrath of my missus).
> 
> That said.  If any of these wood sheds caught fire it would probably go off like a rocket, yet how long would it take to put out, especially some of the big sheds, and how would the fire dept do it as I'm sure they would smoulder for quite a while ?



That's harsh ray I live next to a Propane dealer haha it's true to! 
Pete


----------



## ScotO (Jan 18, 2012)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> rayg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell all these guys worried about your shed catchin on fire that you have the special 'red' batphone and all the crew on speed dial anyway, how bout 'er Chief?...


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 18, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got it! ;-P


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 18, 2012)

Winter










Summer


----------



## roller (Jan 18, 2012)

Blue2ndaries said:
			
		

> Here's mine again...


really nice set up.


----------



## begreen (Jan 18, 2012)

+1 that's really nice looking. It hardly looks like a woodshed. I trust you wired that light in a bit safer on this beauty after the picture was taken.


----------



## Dairyman (Jan 18, 2012)

These pics are great! Mine is just an old pole barn that we've out grown.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 18, 2012)

bogydave said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Arggghhhh . . . start sharing will you? My sister just wrote me to tell how much riding they're doing . . . although she isn't too keen on going out when the temps dip into the negatives. She also said her husband was excited to find a trail system with a trail that led to a gas station . . . which she found funny since the trail system here in Maine almost always has trails to gas stations, restaurants . . . heck, I remember finding a trail leading to a strip club once.

I may just have to load the sled up and head north soon . . . they have enough snow way up north now . . . just means having to do the hotel thing . . . and traveling . . . I keep hoping we get some snow . . . some time.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 18, 2012)

rayg said:
			
		

> Now I'm glum.  Here I was, having a perfectly good day and ta da ! I look at this thread.  I'm just going to wander outside tonight and give the wood heap a good old fashioned kick or two and offer a gift to the Lumber Gods and see if they will send one of these sheds my way (they are probably scared of the potential wrath of my missus).
> 
> That said.  If any of these wood sheds caught fire it would probably go off like a rocket, yet how long would it take to put out, especially some of the big sheds, and how would the fire dept do it as I'm sure they would smoulder for quite a while ?



Not really sure how my woodshed would catch on fire . . . maybe if some mice were smoking in my stacks or playing with matches.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 18, 2012)

Well cuss.  I see some ideas for this summer's project list here....like we needed any more.


----------



## bogydave (Jan 18, 2012)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Winter
> Summer



Really nice "Double L". Attic wood storage too.
With ladders & scaffolds , how tall is it??
Makes me think I should paint mine.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 18, 2012)

It is 9 & 1/2 feet to the collar ties.


----------



## barkeatr (Jan 19, 2012)

this is my woodshed barn.  both bays are for wood storage.  front half is for the boiler/workshop.  workshop boiler room is uninsulated and still is 9-10 degrees above exterior temperatures so far this winter.  Im anxious to insulate it and see how warm i can keep it just from residual heat off the profab gasser.


----------



## cptoneleg (Jan 19, 2012)

Heres my woodshed and my Moonshine Shed


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Jan 19, 2012)

barkeatr said:
			
		

> this is my woodshed barn.  both bays are for wood storage.  front half is for the boiler/workshop.  workshop boiler room is uninsulated and still is 9-10 degrees above exterior temperatures so far this winter.  Im anxious to insulate it and see how warm i can keep it just from residual heat off the profab gasser.



Beautiful. More pics please...


----------



## raygard (Jan 23, 2012)

Images of wood stacking to this caliber should be banned for the sanity of us common folk.  There is no way on this green earth could I ever stack to this perfection.  Look at those end stacks for crying out loud.

Miserably 

Ray




			
				LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Winter


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 23, 2012)

Some of that wood looks tiny!

Do you folks who stack like this make rows or just randomly place the wood in there?


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Jan 23, 2012)

rayg said:
			
		

> Images of wood stacking to this caliber should be banned for the sanity of us common folk.  There is no way on this green earth could I ever stack to this perfection.  Look at those end stacks for crying out loud.
> 
> Miserably
> Ray
> ...


It's not really stacked to "perfection",  I saw at least two splits in there that are not stacked with the bark side (UP).  ;-P


----------



## Redbear86 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have the world's largest wood shed! My 2 cords don't fill it up at all.  Malad summit south, Elkhorn mountains to the west and the Portneuf range to the east.


----------



## RORY12553 (Jan 23, 2012)

Redbear86 said:
			
		

> I have the world's largest wood shed! My 2 cords don't fill it up at all.  Malad summit south, Elkhorn mountains to the west and the Portneuf range to the east.



That picture belongs in a frame. I have view of  lake but nothing in comparison to that.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 23, 2012)

Redbear86 said:
			
		

> I have the world's largest wood shed! My 2 cords don't fill it up at all.  Malad summit south, Elkhorn mountains to the west and the Portneuf range to the east.



Loving these pics . . . nothing like that here in Maine.


----------



## bogydave (Jan 23, 2012)

Redbear86 said:
			
		

> I have the world's largest wood shed! My 2 cords don't fill it up at all.  Malad summit south, Elkhorn mountains to the west and the Portneuf range to the east.



Where the buffalo roam & the skies are not cloudy all day 

Great pictures. 
Perfect wood shed


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 23, 2012)

Redbear86 said:
			
		

> I have the world's largest wood shed! My 2 cords don't fill it up at all.  Malad summit south, Elkhorn mountains to the west and the Portneuf range to the east.




So the the whole no trees thing is because you cut them down?  :lol: 
The pictures are really beautiful thanks for posting those. 
Pete


----------



## ScotO (Jan 23, 2012)

Redbear86 said:
			
		

> I have the world's largest wood shed! My 2 cords don't fill it up at all.  Malad summit south, Elkhorn mountains to the west and the Portneuf range to the east.


Now thats a little slice of heaven right there....beautiful shots, Redbear!!


----------



## Redbear86 (Jan 23, 2012)

The sunsets are really nice, nothing like shooting your elk from the front porch every winter! I have to drive about 40mins to work-about 45 miles away, considering it took me that long to drive less than 15miles when i was going to school in Richmond its not too bad.

 I have to drive into the mountains to get my wood, few ornamentals around the house, not too hard to get wood though just pick a trail and stop at the beetle kill.


----------



## jcjohnston (Jan 24, 2012)

just love to see pics of anything done well, and especially wood stacking


----------



## olliek (Jan 24, 2012)

Not only - do I have shed envy, I also have wood envy.

Awesome pieces of work. Just saying.


----------



## artmos (Jan 24, 2012)

Cptoneleg- what are the dimensions of your shed? my shed is a spittin image of yours-5x10- wish i made it bigger! may add on. my front is open-i use a mesh tarp to keep the weather out and let the wind blow thru. art


----------



## cptoneleg (Jan 24, 2012)

artmos said:
			
		

> Cptoneleg- what are the dimensions of your shed? my shed is a spittin image of yours-5x10- wish i made it bigger! may add on. my front is open-i use a mesh tarp to keep the weather out and let the wind blow thru. art







  8' x 16'  easily holds what I need for a season


----------



## glenng (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful sheds. I like looking at these woodshed threads. When I built and filled my shed a couple of summers ago it was so liberating from tarps and rows. Good job guys.

 Here is mine its 36x8 with 2 feet of snow on it. wish we had some snow this year. its been a warm muddy mess this winter.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 26, 2012)

glenng said:
			
		

> Beautiful sheds. I like looking at these woodshed threads. When I built and filled my shed a couple of summers ago it was so liberating from tarps and rows. Good job guys.
> 
> Here is mine its 36x8 with 2 feet of snow on it. wish we had some snow this year. its been a warm muddy mess this winter.


Nice shed Glenn, and a great photo!  I'm right there with ya, it has been a swampy nightmare of a winter here too....I sure miss the big snowstorms!


----------



## muncybob (Jan 27, 2012)

My shed that's about 99% complete from last autumn project. Stacked about 4.5 cords in there and use about 1.25 cord thus far. Also has my 4' tractor mower deck and 32" snow blower in there.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 27, 2012)

Redbear86 said:
			
		

> I have the world's largest wood shed! My 2 cords don't fill it up at all.  Malad summit south, Elkhorn mountains to the west and the Portneuf range to the east.



Wow...pretty!  I hope you don't mind, I borrowed two and played with them in an HDR program I have.  Haven't had much time to use it because I haven't been taking many pics lately, with buying the Cottage.


----------



## Redbear86 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm glad you like the pictures, the spring and summer pictures my wife does are the best sellers, we get alot of rainbows in the spring and the sunsets are nice. She gets them printed on canvas and frames them, we sent some to family members at fisrt as gifts then their friends wanted some ect, kinda funny how things work. Those pictures i posted were just taken on my phone a few days ago.


----------



## hobbyheater (Jan 27, 2012)

clemsonfor said:
			
		

> Here are a few pics of this year before burning started,



These pictures don't really show the wood rows, but a house lot in town does not afford much room for the stacking of wood outside.  The wood shed is on top of the 24' x 10' boiler room that was added to the back end of the house.  The wood shed is cat proof and can hold 10 cords and the boiler room can take 1 1/2 cords divided into two rows.  The prevailing winds blow through the rows from either side.  The wood enters the boiler room through the small door behind the pickup and that door can just be seen above the left pile in the boiler room.
The floor of the wood shed is Alaska Milled Douglas Fir 5"x 10" on 12" centers with tongue and grove plywood on top.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 27, 2012)

Redbear86 said:
			
		

> I'm glad you like the pictures, the spring and summer pictures my wife does are the best sellers, we get alot of rainbows in the spring and the sunsets are nice. She gets them printed on canvas and frames them, we sent some to family members at fisrt as gifts then their friends wanted some ect, kinda funny how things work. Those pictures i posted were just taken on my phone a few days ago.



Funny, winter is one of my fav times in the mountains.  When we decided to buy a new house, it was between a farm, a place on the lake, or trying to move to the Adirondacks.  Couldn't find a farm in our price range (especially when you figure in taxes-we looked at a 20 acre place with a falling down barn and marginal house with 9k in taxes).  Couldn't find jobs "inside the blue line" (in the actual park, we wanted to be in the middle or high peaks areas) so we couldn't move to the 'Dacks.  So...we found the Cottage.  And now that we heat exclusively with wood (the VF isn't really set up to be the full time exclusive heat source), we won't be visiting the mountains in the winter any time soo again.  I imagine spring is lovely there too though, with the flowers in the fields and the snow still on the peaks.

The 'Dacks:


----------



## mitchinpa (Jan 30, 2012)

Great looking sheds!   Here's a pic of mine....holds a little better than 4.5 cords.


----------

